# Sports relief Mile Run



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Join Sport Relief Mile Run 2012 Egypt

Run for Fun and Make a Difference!

The British Embassy in Cairo is organizing the international Sport Relief Mile Run 2012 this year in Cairo in Al Azhar Park on Friday 9th of March 2012 from 1:00 to 3:00 PM.

Sport Relief Mile Run is a fun event encouraging people to run and raise money for charity. The event aims to use people’s love for sport to change lives.

The event is part of UK’s Comic Relief sport charity activities with a primary goal of bringing about positive and lasting change in the lives of poor and disadvantaged people, which we believe requires investing in work that addresses people’s immediate needs as well as tackling the root causes of poverty and injustice. All the money raised during the Sport Relief campaign is spent by Comic Relief to help improve the lives of many people, both in the UK and across the world.

Thanks to Al Azhar Park who have dedicated their amazing and breath-taking Lake area for this, the run will be a course around the lake. So come and join us, there will be something fun for everyone. Anyone can join, the whole family is welcome.

So come have fun and make a difference!

A symbolic registration fee of L.E 10 will be charged on the day as your donation to the charities.


----------

